# Reassure me! Snotty discharge!



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

I am 22 weeks pregnant, and two concerns have popped up this weekend! This weekend I was VERY achey from lack of sleep/uncomfortable bed..... And then I had round ligament pain ontop of it, so I was miserable all weekend, with a very sore body and felt PMS/crampiness.

I felt alot better after a GOOD nights sleep.

Then, yesterday and this morning I got some minor discharge (just a few little blobs) that is snotty in consistency, almost like boogers. Yes, I know, disturbing thought, but hey it's pregnancy, right? Some was clearish, some was yellow-y. Just gel like, or boogery. Not a huge amount. I've had this happen now twice, it seems to happen every few weeks, and then I have normal white discharge daily.

Should I be WORRIED? I have a call into doc, but haven't heard back yet, I didn't know if this was normal.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its EWCM... its what helped you get pregnant in the first place. Its normal for pregnant women to get it every now and then. No worries as long as it doesnt smell odd.


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
its EWCM... its what helped you get pregnant in the first place. Its normal for pregnant women to get it every now and then. No worries as long as it doesnt smell odd.

It doesnt look like EWCM... that stuff looked goopy and creamy. This is more.... like white, yellow tinged boogers. lol

Im just worried about it being mucus plug..?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Your plug is usually more jelly-like than boogery.

But in either case... losing some of it doesn't signify anything really if that's what it was. It could still be a full 20 weeks before you go into labor.

If it was bloody Id worry... but if not then no reason in my mind to worry.

But let your doctor reassure you. They are better than some random online person.


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! Well I was wanting to get some of the "oh that happened to me' kind of stories LOL Regardless, I called my doc....

She scheduled me to come in, and was thinking UTI infec. She wants to do urinalysis to rule that out, and go from there.. She said UTIs can go pretty symptom-less during pregnancy, but cause weird discharge and even mild contractions.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Here i am, your "it's happening to me too" buddy...

This is my #2 and i've had snotty-looking discharge a few times now. The only time it really concerned me was the day i was moving house(last Sunday), because i KNEW i was lifting more than i should, and it caused me to have a swift re-think and a lie down!

I have noticed that i get the snotty-looking stuff more when i'm not well-hydrated. I did feel my cervix and the outer os is a little open but it was months ago too (never really closes since i had DD) and i have had nothing bloody, only snotty stuff, so i think that's meaningless too.

I have been assured by all and sundry that it's normal, that if there's no blood and no contractions it's nothing to worry about, and that even if your mucus plug DOES come away early, it's totally irrelevant to labour - i.e. you can actually lose the whole thing at 22 weeks and it means nothing much, it regenerates. If there is blood it usually means more because the blood comes from the membranes separating from the cervix in a pre-labour fashion.

I'm due June 1st, and i'm eager to have the baby, but NOT eager to have it right now!


----------



## Cetan Luta (Sep 27, 2009)

BTDT Perfectly normal though pretty gross. I've had it happen a couple of times, though it was most noticeable after my first pelvic exam. I'd say boogery is a perfect description for it. Glad to know I'm not the only one either. lol I never noticed it with my other two kids, but this one's been pretty different anyway.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

It sounds like normal pregnancy discharge to me, but I also know that my midwives say to call them if there is more than usual or accompanied by menstrual like cramps. If it's not usual for _you_ then I think it's worth having it checked out.


----------



## marcib28 (Jul 10, 2009)

That sounds identical to my discharge and I've had it every couple hours of every day since I was about 20w. It's SO disgusting and incredibly annoying, but I've been told several times that it's perfectly normal... hth


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i lost my daughter at 22 weeks in 2008. i lost 1/2 my mucous plug 3 weeks before (not blood tinged and not a huge amount) i lost her and the other 1/2 the night i went into labor (again, yellowish/slight neon-green color, no blood). i never found any answers as to what caused me to go into labor. this pregnancy (i am now 24w5d) i have had the same color and cosistency of what looks to be mucous plug since 15 weeks. i get it every 3-4 days or so, but it is just small small pieces. i've been getting bi-weekly cervical checks since 19 weeks and cervix has been wonderful at around 3.5-4 cms.

i'm not trying to scare you, but sometimes, sometimes what everyone says is probably normal might be a sign of something not very good. definitely get checked out, listen to your body and know the signs of preterm labor...www.marchofdimes.com


----------

